# Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee



## Barben Fischer (20. November 2006)

> Schiffenensee-Hecht,
> 42 Pfund, 136 cm
> 
> Der überglückliche Beat Jungo aus Heitenried, Mitglied im FV Aergeratal, erzählt die Geschichte seines aussergewöhnlichen Fangs: «Am 29. Oktober startete ich mit meinem Boot vom Hafen Pensier Richtung Freiburg und liess fünf «Fäden» zum Schleppen mit dem Seehund aus. Sie waren geknüpft aus je etwa 15 Meter 0,40er-Damyl und beschwert mit 30 Gramm Blei. Als Köder verwendete ich Hasel auf kleinen Wikam-Systemen, was die Chancen auf einen schönen Zander erhöht. Aber lange passierte nichts. Vor der Autobahnbrücke kehrte ich wieder um und wollte zusammenpacken. Kaum hatte ich Edouard Burri zugerufen, dass ich ihm bald beim Setzen Gesellschaft leisten würde, blieb der mittlere Zügel rechts stehen. Dann fühlte ich ein deutliches Schütteln. Ich schrie zum Burri rüber: ‘I han ä Riisefisch!’ und schon ging das Theater los. Nach der ersten eindrucksvollen Flucht wusste ich, das ist ein grosser Hecht. Dann raste er auf mich zu und setzte sich senkrecht unter dem Boot in etwa 12 Meter Tiefe am Grund fest. Nach etwa einer Viertelstunde sah ich ihn zum ersten Mal. Ich war geschockt von seiner Grösse! Keine Chance mit dem Feumer! Zudem hing nur gerade ein Haken des Drillings im Unterkiefer. Aber immerhin ist der Widerhaken bei uns noch erlaubt. Viermal parierte ich seine kürzer werdenden Ausbrüche, dann lag er erschöpft vor mir. Mit einem kurzentschlossenen Griff zog ich ihn ins Boot und fing an heftig zu zittern! So einen Hecht hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Als ich den Haken lösen wollte, brach der Drilling einfach auseinander…
> ...









Was für ein Fisch :g 

Schade gibt es kein besseres Foto, aber waaaaahsinn ei

Dachte dass würde ein paar Leute interessieren

Quelle: http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=332


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Wow geiler Fisch #6 
Aber der Fänger hätte sich das hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88454&highlight=fangfoto 
mal gründlich durchlesen sollen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

U. a. zum Thema 20 - Kilo Hechte schreibt Jan Eggers was in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang (lesenswert, auch zum Thema "Beschiss bei Hitparaden/Fangfotos" etc!!!!!). 

Er hat in den letzten 25 Jahren eine Kartei mit kapitalen Hechtfängen anglegt.

Er sagt selber, dass von den recherchierten 1090 Hechten, die mehr als 18 Kilo gewogen haben sollen, mindestens! 250 wieder gestrichen werden und auch insgesamt rund ein Viertel aller gemeldeten Fische!!

Seine Aussage zu 20 Kilo Hechten:
Beträgt der Brustumfang des Fisches nicht mindestens 85 cm und der Hecht zudem schlank gebaut ist, kann er keine 20 Kilo haben.

Es ist da unter anderem auch ein Foto mit einem schönen 20 Kilo Hecht zu sehen, solle man mal mit dem oben abgebildeten vergleichen.

Das ist in meinen Augen allemal ein Klasse Hecht, über den sich der Fänger mit Sicherheit freuen kann.

Ich möchte hir mal die Riege der auch sonst oft allgegenwärtigen Zweifler anführen und glaube nicht, dass dieser Hecht hier 20 Kilo haben sollte.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hir mal die Riege der auch sonst oft allgegenwärtigen Zweifler anführen und glaube nicht, dass dieser Hecht hier 20 Kilo haben sollte.



Und das kannst du an dem miesen Foto erkennen ?
Andererseits wenn man bedenkt das 1 Zollstockteil ca 20 cm lang ist , und man mal das teil links im Bild als Maßstab nimmt , dann müssten locker 40 cm vom Fisch auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen sein damit er auf 136 cm kommt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



> dann müssten locker 40 cm vom Fisch auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen sein damit er auf 136 cm kommt ...


Ebenst, und allzu fett kommt er mir auch nicht vor.

Und dass es da kein anderes Foto geben soll, wenn er noch gehältert wurde, scheint mir auch bedenkenswert.

Und nmochmal:
Ich hatte nicht geschrieben dass er das Gewicht nicht hat, sondern dass ich das nicht glaube!


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Und das kannst du an dem miesen Foto erkennen ?
> Andererseits wenn man bedenkt das 1 Zollstockteil ca 20 cm lang ist , und man mal das teil links im Bild als Maßstab nimmt , dann müssten locker 40 cm vom Fisch auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen sein damit er auf 136 cm kommt ...


 
Die könnte er vorne locker dran haben.
Aber er schaut verdächtig schlank aus , das stimmt schon.
Das Foto ist jedoch unter aller Kanone. Und wurde nur 1 Foto gemacht ???


----------



## esox_105 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Nun gehts wieder rund  , hat nun das angegebene Gewicht oder nicht |kopfkrat :q ?


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Auf dem Bild schwer zu erkennen.Geschweige denn zu schätzen!!!#c 

Felix


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Nun gehts wieder rund  , hat nun das angegebene Gewicht oder nicht |kopfkrat :q ?



Sagen wir mal so , auf alle Fälle ists ein verdammt schöner Hecht
auf den ich so oder so ein klein wenig neidisch bin |rolleyes 
Das man bei so einem Traumfisch dann aber ein so mieses Foto schießt das ist dann doch ein wenig merkwürdig .
Ich hätte an der Stelle wahrscheinlich n ganzen Film vollgeknipst :q


----------



## Barben Fischer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

dass es nur ein Foto gibt stört mich auch ein wenig. Jedoch könnts von der grösse schon drann kommen würd ich mal sagen, und wie dick der Hecht genau ist ist wohl auch ein wenig schwer zu beurteilen aus dieser Lage. 

Fazit: Für dass er noch Gehälter wurde etc. ein scheiss Foto. Einfach schade

Aber was bleibt ist zusagen dass es ein grosser Fisch ist


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Ich sag mal, ich weiss es nicht. Könnte schon sein. Die Perspektive im Wasser liegend ist sehr irritierend.
Aber ein Super Hecht ist es auf jeden Fall, und darauf kommt es an.
Petri dem Fänger....


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> Fazit: Für dass er noch Gehälter wurde etc. ein scheiss Foto. Einfach schade



seh ich auch so ... #d aber nix desto trotz nen Glückwunsch an den glücklichen Fänger ! #6


----------



## Ronen (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



> Ich hätte an der Stelle wahrscheinlich n ganzen Film vollgeknipst



und ich ne ganze 128MB Speicherkarte


----------



## köderfischer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Der Fänger hat auf jedenfall den "Beat" :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

...aber man sieht doch 5 Glieder des Zollstockes...
...macht einen Meter...
...und so ein Großhechtkopf hat bestimmt mehr als 20zig Zentimeter..
...denke schon das der 136 hat...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Fischbox (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...aber man sieht doch 5 Glieder des Zollstockes...
> ...macht einen Meter...
> ...und so ein Großhechtkopf hat bestimmt mehr als 20zig Zentimeter..
> ...denke schon das der 136 hat...
> ...Beste Grüsse Stefan...



Das sehe ich ganz genauso, zumal die Brustflossen ja noch nicht mal zu sehen sind. Ich zweifel nicht an der Länge und aufgrund des kompakten Äußeren des Hechtes auch nicht am Gewicht.
Das einzige was mir schleierhaft bleibt ist die Fototaktik des Fängers...#c 

*Ein dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch#6 *


----------



## rob (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

das foto isst echt schade für so einen traum fisch...egal wie schwer und gross.
trotzdem ein kräftiges petri dem fänger!!!:m
lg rob


----------



## Pfandpirat (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...aber man sieht doch 5 Glieder des Zollstockes...
> ...macht einen Meter...
> ...und so ein Großhechtkopf hat bestimmt mehr als 20zig Zentimeter..
> ...denke schon das der 136 hat...
> ...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


 
Geht man vom handelsüblichen Zollstock aus, der über 10 Glieder á 20cm verfügt, und erkennt auf dem Bild noch zwei nicht ausgeklappte Glieder (inklusive des übrigbleibenden Viertels des letzten - ausgeklappten - Gliedes), könnte man tatsächlich davon ausgehen, dass er eine Länge von ungefähr 136cm hatte.

Vorausgesetzt er hat ihn auch ordnungsgemäß angelegt.


----------



## wobbler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

die länge stimmt !

es hat mich doch einfach interessiert:

hab mal eine zeichnung mit den genauen proportionen eines hechtes ausgedruckt und massstäblich ...übertragen... und den rest, welchem an nicht sieht, in den 20cm. schritten eingeteilt... also den zollstock bildlich nach vorne weiter gemessen....... da passt die länge ,,,, 1,36 ja !

doch die über 40 pfund....... das ist die frage....
wenn er aber schon um die 36 pfund wiegt,,,,,, ist es ja schon ein traumhecht.... petri heil !

also ....lieber fänger ,,,, bitte bitte schicke uns doch noch die restlichen bilder, damit wir boardies, glücklich und zufrieden sind !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Also ist sag mal: Schöner Hecht! #6

Aber die Maße und Gewicht? sehe das wie Thomas, den nötigen Umfang hat der laut Bild nicht, die Länge aber auch nicht. (110-120cm)  Dank des Zollstockes daneben kann man ja mal ein bischen spielen, der Abstand Brustflossen-Bauchflossen ist sichtbar und der ist bei Esox Lucius >= Brustflossen-Kopf-Maulspitze.
Meine Remontage mal um das zu verdeutlichen:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

...wo siehst du die Brustflosse???...
...ist mir ja eigentlich egal...
...aber die die sowas kaputt reden sind einfach nur neidisch...


----------



## wobbler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

also .....

neue info !

1. "ganzfischfoto" folgt,,,, wenn ichs hab - wirds gleich eingestellt..... ev. heute noch
2. gewicht + länge stimmen.... etliche zeugen etc...
3. zur info : in der nächsten petri-heilausgabe bestätigung mit titelfoto und bericht.....

deswegen auch nur ein teilfoto ---- um die spannung für die nächste ausgabe zu erhalten.... 
ist denen auch gut gelungen ;-))


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Der soll nicht gut bei Kräften sein? Für einen "Nicht-voll-mit-Laich-Hecht" scheint der mir schön "füllig" zu sein. An der Länge würde ich auch nicht unbedingt zweifeln. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Es geht nicht um neidisch, es geht um der Ordnung halber.
Jeder mag ja tun was er für richtig hält, aber wenn jemand Rekorde postet, die irgendwie nicht passen, dann sollte man das genauso sagen und auch sagen tun. Eine After/Rückenflosse eines Hechtes der propagierten Größenklasse ist immerhin so etwa Kopfgroß, nicht Handtellergroß.

Wieso-Weshalb-Warum jemand so tut? ist mir persönlich egal, aber wer verarscht, auf den wird halt mit dem Finger drauf gezeigt :m, hatten wir ja letztens schon mal mit einem Zander.

Die Brustflosse ist auf dem rechten Rand gerad noch zu erkennen, der Kiemendeckel wegen des vielen Weiß leider nicht mehr. Die Flußanalyse mit der Füllfarbe zeigt auch, daß der Brustflossenansatz, die Fläche darüber und der fehlende Kiemenansatz irgendwie merkwürdig "leer" sind. Ein Schelm wer arges dabei denkt. 

Haut euch doch, für mich ist die Sache anhand der vorliegenden Daten klar!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

@angel-det...habe nichts anderes erwartet...

...aber ein Ganzfischfoto kommt ja noch...

...traurig wer da wieder an ne Montage denkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



> 1. "ganzfischfoto" folgt,,,, wenn ichs hab - wirds gleich eingestellt..... ev. heute noch


Wäre klasse!!



> 2. gewicht + länge stimmen.... etliche zeugen etc...


Siehe dazu Posting 3 hier, warum auch immer, es wird besch.... ohne Ende, nicht umsonst will ja Jan Eggers ca. 25% der Großhechte, die ihm gemeldet wurden, streichen.



> 3. zur info : in der nächsten petri-heilausgabe bestätigung mit titelfoto und bericht.....


Nu weils in ner Angelzeitung steht, muss es noch lange nicht stimmen, da braucht man ja nur mal einige der Fische in der Blinkerhitparade angucken, um Zweifel an "bezeugten" Längen/Größenangaben zu bekommen.

Und nochmal: 
Ich habe nicht/nie behauptet dass der Hecht nicht so groß/schwer sein könnte, sondern bei Betrachtung des uns momentan zur Verfügung stehenden Foto gesagt, dass ich das an Hand dieses Fotos nicht glaube - aber auch, dass das mit Sicherheit ein kapitaler Hecht ist!!


----------



## wobbler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre klasse!!
> Und nochmal:
> Ich habe nicht/nie behauptet dass der Hecht nicht so groß/schwer sein könnte, sondern bei Betrachtung des uns momentan zur Verfügung stehenden Foto gesagt, dass ich das an Hand dieses Fotos nicht glaube - aber auch, dass das mit Sicherheit ein kapitaler Hecht ist!!



nein, das hast du nicht|supergri   -  zweifel sind immer angebracht... wie du gesagt hast thomas, wurde in letzter zeit... sowie auch frühe,r immer wieder, besch*******. 

habe vor einer stunde mit dem fänger telefoniert.. er schickt mir das ,oder ev. die fotos per mail, und ich setze sie hier rein...:m 

es gibt genug gute fotos.......das hat er mir vorhin versichert..... 

da warten wir doch einfach mal...gaaaannnzz ruuuuuhhhiiig ab|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



> da warten wir doch einfach mal...gaaaannnzz ruuuuuhhhiiig ab


Ich versuchs))


----------



## Barben Fischer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

ah, ich wussts doch *G* wär ja so nicht typisch petri-heil mässig

Muss ich mir wohl doch die Ausgabe noch kaufen (hab ab dem 1.1. erst wieder Abo )


----------



## Stokker (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Es gibt genug Fotos, und uns speist er mit solch einem Diskussionsbildchen ab. Tsss.....


----------



## Barben Fischer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

der Fehler ist wohl auch meiner Seite.

Die Aktuelle Ausgabe de Petri-Heil, die Schweizerangelzeitschrift kommt erst in ein paar Tagen (wann genau?) in die Läden, und im Newsletter und auf der Homepage scheinen sie dieses Foto als Lockköder positioniert zu haben, als Köder dass man die Zeitschrift kauft.

oke, ich war voreilig mit dem Foto, aber sobald wir hier die richtigen sehen ist ja alles gut :q


----------



## MCF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Hallo Leute
ich habe das Foto vom Petri Heil rausgescannt, damit die Diskusion weiter gehen kann um diesen prachts Hecht. 




gruss mcf


----------



## wobbler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

ja............. jetzt wirds konkret..........

das ist wirklich ein genialer fisch !

habe vom fänger die versprochenen bilder leider nicht bekommen.... evtl. durfte er sie nicht veröffentlichen - bevor die neue ausgabe mit bericht erscheint...

naja........ aber hier ist ja schon einmal der ganze fisch zu sehen.

kannst du eventuell das bild grösser einstellen ca. max 800x... pixel ? dann ists auch gross und scharf !

danke dir


----------



## Case (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Da gibts für mich keine Diskusionen.

*Petri Heil dem Fänger zum Prachthecht*

Die Länge glaub ich sofort, und übers Gewicht kann ich mangels eigener Fänge in der Größe nichts sagen.

Case


----------



## Sepp0815 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Case schrieb:


> Da gibts für mich keine Diskusionen.
> 
> *Petri Heil dem Fänger zum Prachthecht*
> 
> ...




Das seh ich ganz genauso Petri Heil zu dem Ausnahmefisch.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Case schrieb:


> Da gibts für mich keine Diskusionen.
> 
> *Petri Heil dem Fänger zum Prachthecht*
> 
> ...


Jeppa Case,da kann ich auch nur gratulieren ! ! ! Klasse ESOX ! ! !:m 

Wenn ich den mit meinem 1,15er vergleiche stellt sich bei mir nicht die Frage,ob die Maße stimmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*!!!!!!Einfach klasse,dieser Hecht!!!!!!*

*Petri Matze*


----------



## MCF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*


----------



## wobbler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

jetzt sieht man den hecht doch wunderbar.... danke !


----------



## rob (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

waaaaahnsinn!!!!!oida das ist ein pracht kerl!!!!!!
einer der schönsten fische die ich im süsswasser gesehen habe.der fänger kann wirklich glücklich sein!
hut ab!!!
lg rob


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Man.... Was für ne Brumme ! ! ! Waaaahnisnn.. und was für eine aussergew. Färbung !!!!!!!!!!!!:k 

Petri Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

KLasse, so sieht das schon ganz anders aus!!!!


----------



## catmann (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Super geiles Ding Glückwusch !!!!!!!!!!!#6 

                #6 #6 #6 #6 |laola:


----------



## Uschi+Achim (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

SUPER HECHT!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6 

So einen möchte ich auch mal fangen...... |rolleyes 

MfG
Achim


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

pervers......
der hat doch bestimmt schon den ein oder anderen Badegast vernascht|supergri#h

geiler Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schaumburg (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> U. a. zum Thema 20 - Kilo Hechte schreibt Jan Eggers was in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang (lesenswert, auch zum Thema "Beschiss bei Hitparaden/Fangfotos" etc!!!!!).
> 
> Er hat in den letzten 25 Jahren eine Kartei mit kapitalen Hechtfängen anglegt.
> 
> ...


 


Also will auch nicht aufmüpfig werden aber ich finde auf DEm bild sieht der nicht wie 20 kg aus....


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Schaumburg schrieb:


> Also will auch nicht aufmüpfig werden aber ich finde auf DEm bild sieht der nicht wie 20 kg aus....



doch....du bist aufmüpfig |sagnix

--->guck ma<---


----------



## Ben_koeln (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Egal ob 15, 20 od. 25kg einfach geiler Fisch!!! 

Mein Azubi sieht auch nach 65-70kg aus, jedoch haben wir uns mal gewogen und der Gute hat doch glatt über 80 draufgehabt! So kann man sich täuschen |kopfkrat 

Großes Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Barben Fischer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

danke fürs einscannen, hab die Ausgabe auch heir leigen, einfach göttlich so ein Tier#6


----------



## Pilkman (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Echt der Hammer, der Esox!!! :k :k :k


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

super schöner hecht!!! echt genal!!


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Mensch, was ist da los?
Es wurde ja noch garnicht gefragt ob der Releast wurde|supergri |supergri .

Petri dem Fänger
War bestimmt ein Hammer geiler Drill


----------



## Barben Fischer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

*G*

Steht ja dass der Hecth dann im Teich/Becken verstarb.

Aber hier im Board wurde ja auch schon gefragt ob "aufgehängte" Fische released wurden *sich an Rekordwels erinner*


----------



## ThomasL (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Super schöner Hecht!

herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger:m


----------



## bacalo (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

#6 Gratulation zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch#6 ,

neige mein schütteres Haupt vor diesem Fischerglück!

UND denk dran´,
das ist allein dein FischundFangerlebnis!


Petri Heil alleweil.

bacalo


----------



## catmann (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Tach auch von mir noch mal  |wavey: 

Habe gerade meinem ( Großen ) Sohn das Bild von dem Monster
gezeigt  #6  

Antwort war      nicht normal #:  ich auch haben will !

 Mfg
 Kai u. Chris       |wavey:      Herzlichen Glückwunsche
                                        nochmal von uns beiden 

                                     echt super die Granate

  |schild-g


----------



## sebastian (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Boah saugeil, der is ja groß das is nimmer normal, da kann man nur Gratulieren.
Wenn der 2 Tage im Gartenteich überlebt hätte gäbs dort kein einziges Rotauge mehr


----------



## Barben Fischer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Hast recht...

*mund auf--Vakuum im magen--> Teichfüllung wird als "Füller" verwendet, so wird das Wasser einmal Durchgezogen und das Lebendige bleibt hängen--> maul zu --> Hecht satt*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> KLasse, so sieht das schon ganz anders aus!!!!


Das Bild bei #38 gibt ja nun einen ganz anderen Eindruck. #6
Is ja wohl der richtige dann!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Hallo Leutz,

Habe gerade hier diesen Thread gelesen, ist wirklich ein Genialer Super Hecht, es gehört zwar vielleicht nicht gerade hier her, aber ich war letztes Wochenende mit einigen Boardis am Bodden, auf Hechtjagd und wollte hier auch mal einen schönen Bodden-Hecht posten, der zwar nicht am Schiffensee gefangen wurde, aber auch 113 cm hat, und etwas mehr wie 9 Kg hatte, und der Fänger war Bolle !!

http://img466.*ih.us/img466/9902/dsc03117vb3.th.jpg

Ich denke mal das Bolle nix dagegen hat, den das ist auch ein schöner 9 Kg Bodden-Hecht von 113 cm Größe   #6


----------



## MCF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rekordhecht im Schiffenensee*

Auf die Frage was er nun Fischen wolle? Antwortet er trocken: es hat noch grössere drin! Das nenne ich einen gesunden optimismus.
gruss mcf#a


----------

